# Benutzerverwaltung unter WinXP wie unter Win2k



## Tobias K. (12. Dezember 2003)

moin


Ich wollte neulich unter WinXP Home einen zusätzlichen Benutzer einrichten. Da traf mich fast der Schlag als ich gesehen hatte wie wenig ich einstellen kann! Hatte bis jetzt nur Win2k was mit Benutzerverwaltung zu tun. Gibt es Programme die die gleiche Benutzerverwaltung und WinXP Home ermölichen wie unter Win2k?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## zeromancer (18. Dezember 2003)

Richte Deinen Blick mal in die Systemsteuerung, Verwaltung, Computerverwaltung, Benutzerverwaltung


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Dezember 2003)

Die gleiche Benutzerverwaltung wie Win2000 ermöglicht Dir
z.B. die Professional Edition von Windows XP...


----------



## wackelpudding (18. Dezember 2003)

*Start* | *Ausführen* | *rundll32 netplwiz.dll,UsersRunDll* evtl.?
[Groß-/Kleinschreibung nach dem Komma beachten!]


----------



## Tobias K. (19. Dezember 2003)

moin


@zeromancer
Da gibbet keine Benutzerverwaltung.

@Mythos007
Ja ist schon richtig, aber ich nunmal nur die Home Edition.

@Malte1019
Du hast mich fast zu dem gevracht was zeromancer meinte, dann kann man z.b. auf "Erweitert" klicken, ABER dann kommt nur das was ich in den Anhang gepackt hab.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## zeromancer (19. Dezember 2003)

Das liegt dann daran, dass du die Home Edition hast - da sind diese Dinge nicht vorhanden. Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die Professional - sorry


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2003)

das ist seltsam, denn ich nutze auch die Home edition von
Windows XP und wenn ich die Befehlszeile, die Malte1019
gepostet hat eingebe kommt bei mir folgender Dialog:


----------



## wackelpudding (19. Dezember 2003)

Mal wieder typisch XP... 
Ich meine nämlich, schon mal wem, der die Home Edition einsetzt, damit geholfen zu haben... und bei Mythos funktioniert es ja wie es soll.


----------



## Tobias K. (19. Dezember 2003)

moin

@Mythos007
Ich hab mich nciht korrekt ausgedrückt! Das Fenster das da bei dir kommt, kommt bei mir auch. Aber die möglichen Einstellungen kommen bei weiten nciht an Win2k ran! Klick mal auf den Reiter "Erweitert" und dann noch mal auf "Erweitert" dann kriegst meine Meldung auch!

Es geht nur darum das man entweder einen Administrator einrichten kann oder einen Benutzer mit beschränkter Zugriffskontrolle einrichten und das wars auch.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Dezember 2003)

Ja - das stimmt. Aber wie gesagt, wenn Du die Benutzer professioneller
verwalten möchtest solltest Du Dir wohl auch "Professional" zulegen


----------



## Tobias K. (19. Dezember 2003)

moin

Joa da hast du wohl recht!

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

